

Hackvard - edwardlando
http://www.hackvard.com/

======
minimaxir

       <meta property="og:description" content="I've been waitlisted by Hackvard!!!"/>
    

Interesting "growth hack" there.

~~~
edwardlando
Nicely noticed :)

